# Upcoming movie "Hunter Killer" on US SSN crew fighting rogue Russian general



## CougarKing (18 Sep 2014)

"Crimson Tide" ripoff anyone?

Source: http://moviehole.net/201479994james-bond-director-may-tackle-hunter-killer



> *James Bond director may tackle Hunter Killer*
> 
> The film, titled “Hunter Killer”, has been in the works for several years with a number of directors – including Antoine Fuqua and Phillip Noyce – flirting with the project at different stages of it’s inception.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Sep 2014)

Base on the popular video game 688 Attack Sub.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (19 Sep 2014)

So Hunt for Red October anyone????


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Sep 2014)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Base on the popular video game 688 Attack Sub.



Nice.  I remember that game.  And its follow on, "Sea Wolf"


----------



## cupper (19 Sep 2014)

Does this mean we may see Sean Connery speaking heavily accented Russian again?


----------

